
Cleaning up bad bots (and the climate) - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cleaning-up-bad-bots/
======
Usu
This could be really interesting, we are currently using some custom bot
detection techniques that also try to slow down / crash chrome headless and
such, but it would be nice if we could just use this new Cloudflare service
and stop worrying about maintaining it.

I have a few questions, though:

1\. How does this work with mobile apps / single page applications APIs? I'm
worried this would block legitimate users

2\. Is it possible to enable/disable this feature on URLs patterns using page
rules? I'm not seeing the option right now

3\. Do blocked requests end up in the firewall logs? If so, how do we filter
for it? Specific rule id?

4\. Is there a way to enable it in log mode in order to evaluate the impact it
would have?

------
jsingleton
Nice work.

Hopefully this doesn't get flagged to death by bots on here, as is often the
case for a story with climate in the title (particularly if it hits the front
page). That would be far too ironic.

~~~
EvanKnowles
They'll probably be grumpier about the bad bots thing.

